# GHC (Haskell compiler) port:Dependency conflict



## obscaenvs (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello! While doing 'make' in /usr/ports/lang/ghc, where the port skeleton for the Glasgow Haskell compiler resides, I get the following error:

```
===>  gmp-5.0.1 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      libgmp-4.3.2                                   

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
```

Removing the offending package is, of course, not possible, since there are dependencies involved. What course of action could you recommend me? I need GHC, living without it is not an option.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2010)

obscaenvs said:
			
		

> What course of action could you recommend me? I need GHC, living without it is not an option.


Then your only option is to remove libgmp and everything that depends on it.


----------



## obscaenvs (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, that was quick, thank you! OK, I have probably decided to give up KDE in any case, and most of the dependencies where due to that.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2010)

[ changed your HTML-style tags, please use the right tags on this forum ]


----------



## obscaenvs (Apr 23, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> [ changed your HTML-style tags, please use the right tags on this forum ]



I'm very much obliged, I should have checked that it was correct (my fingers must've been in HTML-mode).


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2010)

Not sure what your dependencies are but perhaps they can be recompiled against gmp instead of libgmp.


----------



## obscaenvs (Apr 23, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Not sure what your dependencies are but perhaps they can be recompiled against gmp instead of libgmp.



My dependencies were mainly coming from KDE, which I am just now thinking of scrapping in favour of xmonad instead. I have had one too many a bad experience with KDE's dependency scheme - whether they are broken or not...


----------



## obscaenvs (Apr 24, 2010)

I found a bit more information on this topic in another thread in this forum: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=78617

Just in case somebody else experiences similar problems...


----------

